
Password Managers: Under the Hood of Secrets Management - abbracadabbra
https://www.securityevaluators.com/casestudies/password-manager-hacking/
======
abbracadabbra
I posted this research by ISE, referenced in an article in WaPo that
summarized as follows:

It found the Windows 10 apps for 1Password, Dashlane, KeePass, LastPass and
RoboForm left some passwords exposed in a computer’s memory when the apps were
in “locked” mode. To a hacker with access to the PC, passwords that should
have been hidden were no more secure than a text file on your computer
desktop.

~~~
Mirioron
Could you elaborate on which passwords were not hidden in locked mode? By your
wording I assume that it's not all of them.

------
gillytech
Is there any such research done for browser extensions and macOS?

------
Santosh83
I use KeePass (currently version 2.40). The author does claim to use "in-
memory protection" of secrets while the program is running, but apparently it
is not thorough enough. However I would need to have malware running on my
machine (or give physical access) to exfiltrate the in-memory passwords right?

~~~
unnouinceput
Correct. Also if a malware is running it can do better then just steal your
manager's password. So I'd say you're OK with only that "bug".

